# Schedule updates for 7/22/09 -- Presidential Conference



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We just received the following updates from our data provider for late-breaking schedule changes for this evening. The following updates will NOT be reflected in your DVR's guide data. Please make manual adjustments to your recordings if you are affected. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Wed. 7/22/09

*NBC:*

*Delete:*
8:00pm-9:00pm: America's Got Talent

*Add:*
8:00pm-9:00pm: Presidential News Conference (Live in all time zones)

*ABC:*

*Delete:*
8:00pm-9:02pm: Wipeout
9:02pm-10:00pm: I Survived a Japanese Game Show
10:00pm-11:00pm: Over a Barrel: The Truth About Oil

*Add:*
8:00pm-9:00pm: Presidential News Conference (Live in tall time zones)
9:00pm-10:02pm: Wipeout
10:02pm-11:00pm: I Survived a Japanese Game Show

Please note: the special "Over a Barrel: The Truth About Oil" will air Friday at 10 p.m. as an episode of 20/20.

*ABCO ***Mountain & Pacific affiliates only****

*Delete:*
10:00pm-12:00am: Sign Off

*Add:*
10:00pm-11:00pm: Primetime: Crime
11:00pm-12:00am: Sign Off


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow....talk about shows I would NEVER watch....including the press conf....


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

This is for tomorrow night, not tonight, correct?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gregm said:


> This is for tomorrow night, not tonight, correct?


Yes, the tomorrow that falls on 7/22/09, not the tonight that falls on 7/22/09.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Wed. 7/22/09
> *ABC:*
> 
> *Delete:*
> ...


So I'm not sure what you really mean for Pacific. THough I hopefully am recording all 3 hours of primetime.

From what I remember before I left, I had 9-11 as you show above.. I don't remember what showed up at 8pm.


----------

